# Apple TV et AIrtune



## bedwellO (17 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

je souhaite acquérir l'apple TV mais avant je souhaiterai savoir si je peux le connecter à mes enceintes distante via airport ? (ce que je fait actuellement avec mon macbook)

Enfin, physiquement la musique que l'on synchronise avec son macbook est sur l'apple T V et sur son mac ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2008)

hello,
je crois que pour l'instant airtunes ne fonctionne pas sur l'apple tv, peut-être bientôt ....


----------



## pim (17 Février 2008)

Airtunes fonctionne sur l'Apple TV depuis la mise à jour en 2.0, qui est disponible depuis jeudi 14 février (@ tsss : tsss !  )

Je ne comprends pas très bien ce que tu veux faire avec tes enceintes. Mon Apple TV est branchée sur ma chaîne, elle diffuse la musique sans que je sois obligé d'allumer la TV. En revanche attention, il n'y a pas de réglage du volume sonore depuis iTunes, pour cela il faut &#339;uvrer avec la télécommande de la chaîne, les sorties "Audio stéréo analogique RCA" étant des sorties "lignes".

Dans ce mode d'utilisation, aucun synchronisation de l'Apple TV n'est nécessaire. N'importe quel ordinateur avec iTunes sur ton réseau peut diffuser sur l'Apple TV, que la bibliothèque iTunes soit liée à l'Apple TV ou pas. On peut même diffuser la musique à la fois sur les hauts parleurs du Mac et via l'Apple TV.


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> (@ tsss : tsss !  )



tsss .....


----------



## bedwellO (17 Février 2008)

donc si je comprend bien l'apple TV fonctionne comme mon macbook et peux diffuser la musique sur les enceintes distante via airtune ?
Merci


----------



## pim (17 Février 2008)

En fait on s'est mal compris. Tu veux visiblement faire l'inverse de ce que permets l'Apple TV ! C'est la MacBook qui permet une diffusion sur la borne Airport Express ou sur l'Apple TV, pas l'inverse. En tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai constaté jusqu'à présent, mais un réglage m'a peut être échappé... De tout façon, je n'ai pas de borne Airport Express, donc je ne peux pas tester ce que tu sembles vouloir faire !

Sinon, comme tu l'as sans doute compris, il n'est pas possible de brancher des enceintes directement sur l'Apple TV. Il n'y a pas de prises pour les enceintes comme sur une chaîne HiFi, pas plus qu'il n'y a de réglage de volume. L'Apple TV dispose en revanche d'une sortie audio "ligne", avec des prises Cinch rouge et blanche, qui sont standards depuis une trentaine d'années dans l'audio grand public. Sur ces deux prises, il est possible de brancher un grand nombre d'appareils audio, comme une chaîne Hifi, ou même des enceintes audio amplifiées qui disposeraient d'une entrée pour une source audio auxiliaire. Dans ce dernier car il faudra sans doute un câble avec deux prises Cinch rouge et blanche mâle d'un côté, et une prise jack stéréo mâle de l'autre, mais ce genre de câble est très courant et facile à trouver.

Comme indiqué ci-dessus, l'Apple TV apparaît sous iTunes dans la liste de sorties audio, en bas à droite, il suffit la sélectionner comme source, et le son commute automatiquement. On peut même allumer la TV pour consulter la musique en cours d'écoute !


----------



## bedwellO (18 Février 2008)

Je trouve alors un peu idiot que l'on puisse pas connecter l'apple TV sur les enceintes via airport. ce serait un confort supplémentaire.


----------



## lausoda (18 Février 2008)

Et l'airtunes marche avec la sortie HDMI?


----------



## bedwellO (18 Février 2008)

Si l'apple TV fonctionne avec le wifi il devrait logiquement se connecter à des enceintes distantes.


----------



## kku8 (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

une question bete ! airtunes sur l'apple TV est il indépendant comme le serait une bonne airport express. Doit on garder l'apple tv allumé pour diffuser depuis iTunes ? 
Faut il activer le mode Airtunes à chaque fois ? Il y a peu d'info sur cette fonctionnalité.
Merci bien

vincent


----------



## pim (18 Février 2008)

kku8 a dit:


> airtunes sur l'apple TV est il indépendant comme le serait une bonne airport express.



Je pense que l'Apple TV se comporte comme une borne Airport Express. La seule condition, ne pas avoir de morceau en lecture dessus, si l'Apple TV n'est pas en pause, elle n'apparaît pas dans la liste de hauts-parleurs sous iTunes.



kku8 a dit:


> Doit on garder l'apple tv allumé pour diffuser depuis iTunes ?



Bien sûr. Il faut bien une alimentation électrique   Mais en revanche la TV peut restée éteinte.



kku8 a dit:


> Faut il activer le mode Airtunes à chaque fois ?



Non, il est activé une fois pour toute. Il est d'ailleurs activé par défaut sur l'Apple TV. iTunes quant à lui se "souvient" qu'il diffusait sur Apple TV lors d'une réouverture ou d'une sortie de veille.



lausoda a dit:


> Et l'airtunes marche avec la sortie HDMI?



Bien sûr. Et dans ce cas, on a sur la TV un affichage similaire à FrontRow. C'est assez classe.



bedwellO a dit:


> Si l'apple TV fonctionne avec le wifi il devrait logiquement se connecter à des enceintes distantes.



Fait un nouveau fil pour demander si l'Apple TV peut se connecter sur une Airport Express. Moi je n'ai pas cette dernière, donc je ne peux pas te répondre   Pense à bien expliquer ce que tu veux faire, parce que tu manque cruellement de clarté, ce qui est assez gênant puisque tu veux faire quelque chose auquel peu de personne auront pensé à la base (ce n'est pas une critique, juste un constat, et je dit vive les esprits ouverts et à la recherche d'autres possibilités que ce à quoi 99 % des gens pensent   )


----------



## kku8 (18 Février 2008)

Merci pour toutes ces réponses bien précises, je pense que je vais sauter le pas


----------



## ipascm (18 Février 2008)

@lausada : oui ca fonctionne avec l'HDMI


----------



## msinno (20 Février 2008)

Personne n'a jamais imaginé que le coupe iPhone-iPod touch et AppleTV pourrait faire bon ménage en diffusant directement depuis son iPod en Wifi?? En gros, se servir de son iPod comme d'une télécommande pour choisir la musique que l'on veut diffuser sur son AppleTV. 

Moi qui hésite à sauter le pas pour m'acheter un AppleTV, je n'hésiterais plus...


----------



## pim (20 Février 2008)

En fait, quand on commence à réfléchir à ce que l'on peut faire avec soit un iPhone, soit un Apple TV, soit les deux, on se rends compte qu'il y a un nombre de possibilités énormes.

Par exemple, l'Apple TV est un Mac, il suffirait de lui brancher un clavier Apple et une souris sur l'un des deux ports USB du clavier pour avoir un vrai Mac.

L'Apple TV dispose d'un port Ethernet, en y branchant un modem ADSL le tout pourrait remplacer aussi une borne Airport.

On pourrrait brancher un iPod sur le port USB pour le charger et le synchroniser, plus besoin d'un Mac ou d'un PC puisque les achats sont possibles depuis l'Apple TV.

etc etc etc...


----------



## wip (20 Février 2008)

pim a dit:


> ...En revanche attention, il n'y a pas de réglage du volume sonore depuis iTunes, pour cela il faut uvrer avec la télécommande de la chaîne, les sorties "Audio stéréo analogique RCA" étant des sorties "lignes"...


Tu as essayé de modifier le volume directement avec le curseur volume d'iTunes ? C'est comme ça que ça marche avec une Airport Express


----------



## pim (20 Février 2008)

Oui j'ai essayé. Et cela ne change rien. En fait, c'est normal, les sorties de l'Apple TV sont des sorties ligne, donc d'un niveau bien déterminé, contrairement à la sortie de l'Airport Express, qui est une sortie jack amplifiée.

Patience en tout cas si quelqu'un doit faire un achat et nous lit, il se murmure que l'Airport Express est introuvable dans le commerce. Un signe d'un remplacement imminent ?!


----------



## two (20 Février 2008)

pim as tu vérifié que dans l'onglet avancé des préférences itunes la case déactiver le controle de volumes d'itunes des haut parleurs distants est décochée
juste en dessous tu as aussi l'option permettre le contrôle d'itunes a partir de haut parleurs distants qui peut être cochée et testée...


----------



## pim (20 Février 2008)

Oui j'ai vu ces réglages, et j'ai été étonné de constater que ça n'avait pas d'effet. Néanmoins, je vais à nouveau vérifier ce point ce soir 

Edit : Effectivement ça marche, il faut décocher "Désactiver le contrôle de volume d'iTunes des hauts-parleurs distants". Faut dire que c'est tellement bizarrement formulé... traduit ?! 

Merci à toi *two*, avec cette fonction c'est encore plus sympa   Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver par quel AppleScript on peut changer ce volume, pour le mettre en raccourci avec Spark sous une des touches de mon clavier


----------



## pim (20 Février 2008)

Eh eh, je suis tout content ! Grâce à l'idée de two, et malgré que je ne m'y connaisse pas en AppleScript, j'ai réalisé quelques scripts permettant de changer le volume d'iTunes 

Pour augmenter le volume, que j'ai placé sur F12 :



> tell application "iTunes"
> set sound volume to sound volume + 5
> end tell



Pour diminuer le volume, sous F11 :



> tell application "iTunes"
> set sound volume to sound volume - 5
> end tell



Pour le Mute, sous F10 :



> tell application "iTunes"
> if mute = true then
> set mute to false
> else
> ...



J'ai trouvé tout ça tout seul  :bebe: Euh non en fait j'ai regardé dans le Dictionnaire iTunes, qui est sous Éditeur de Script, là les variables sound volume et mute sont définies (interger entre 0 et 100 pour la première, boolean pour la seconde) :rose:  

Maintenant que tout est super organisé, je maîtrise ma musique du bout des doigts en profitant de la qualité de ma chaîne HiFi avec un joli affichage "à la FrontRow"   Super cool  

Edit : une petite archive des trois AppleScript, pour ceux qui ont la flemme de les taper : Volumes.zip (4 ko)


----------



## Logam (24 Février 2008)

Seul petit regret concernant le mode airtunes de l'Apple TV : il faut qu'il soit allumé, en mode veille AirTunes ne marche pas ce qui est un peu idiot étant donné que même en mode veille l'Apple TV est lancé et la sortie HDMI alimentée.


----------



## pim (29 Février 2008)

Effectivement. Mais ce mode n'a de veille, que le nom ! C'est une grosse farce à 40 &#8364; l'année (consommation annuelle, au prix actuel du kWh d'EDF, si on n'a pas la présence d'esprit d'arracher la prise de l'Apple TV à la fin de l'utilisation - perso j'utilise une prise-interrupteur commandée, qui elle consomme 1 W en veille...).


----------

